# Clearwater ?



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Will be spending a couple days at Clearwater. Anything on the beach or wadeable. No boat.
Thanks


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Been a little hit and miss lately. Try north point of Honeymoon Island. Saw some snook cruising the beach last weekend.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Rick D said:


> Been a little hit and miss lately. Try north point of Honeymoon Island. Saw some snook cruising the beach last weekend.


Thanks. Fished awhile by the one bridge. No love. Any recommended non touristy seafood places?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Hog Island Fish Camp in Dunedin is the best!


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

X2 on the fish camp


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for reply. Had a very good meal at the Bait House. Will look up the Fish House next time.


----------

